# دراسة على التكييف المركزي ( موضوع متجدد )



## ahmad_as10 (7 مايو 2007)

انظمة التكييف المركزي
الجزء(1)​ 
جهاز التكييف المركزي عبارة عن وحدة تكييف هواء متواجدة في مكان مركزي بالنسبة للمبنى يسمح بسهولة خدمة عدد من الطوابق ذات الغرف المتعددة الاغراض 
· تصنف انظمة تكييف الهواء المركزية تبعاً لنوعية المائع الحامل للحرارة مع المكان المكيف إلى 3 انظمة :
1- نظام هوائي كلي
2- نظام مائي كلي
3- نظام مائي - هوائي

الموضوع متجدد باستمرار وسوف نكمل الموضوع فيما بعد


----------



## ahmad_as10 (8 مايو 2007)

*النظام الهوائي الكلي الجزء الثاني*​طريقة عملة :
تتم معالجة الهواء في مكان مركزي بعيداً عن الأماكن المراد تكييفها تسمى وحدة مناولة الهواء (AHU) . وتحتوي على :
1- ملف تجريد
2- إزالة رطوبة
3- ملف تسخين
4- فلتر
5- ترطيب ( ليس بالضرورة )
يسري الهواء البارد أو الساخن عبر مجاري هوائية تنتهي بمخارج لتوزيع الهواء المكيف في المكان المراد تكييفه ..
استخداماته:
1- يستخدم لمساحات محدودة ذات معدلات أشغال ثابتة مثل:
· المخازن
· المكاتب الداخلية
· المصانع التي تتطلب إلى تحكم دقيق في درجة حرارة الهواء ورطوبتة.
2- يستخدم لخدمة أماكن تحتاج إلى تحكم منفصل لمناطق متعددة مثل:
· مباني مكتبية
· مدارس
· جامعات
· معامل
· مستشفيات
· فنادق
3- يمكن استخدامه للإغراض خاصة تحتاج إلى تحكم دقيق لدرجة حرارة الهواء ورطوبته مثل:
· الغرف النظيفة
· غرف الكمبيوتر


----------



## محمد الشجيري (9 مايو 2007)

الشكر الجزيل لكل من ساهم في هذا الموضوع المتميز


----------



## ahmad_as10 (9 مايو 2007)

مشكور يااخي محمد


----------



## ahmad_as10 (10 مايو 2007)

*· **تصنف أنظمة الهواء الكلي تبعاً لما يلي:*​ 
1- نوعية مائع التبريد.
2- لعدد المناطق.
3- لمكان المروحة.
4- للأداء.
5- لمكان وحدة مناولة الهواء.

1- نوعية مائع التبريد :
وينقسم إلى :
أ‌- نظام التمدد المباشر (DX).
ب‌- نظام مثلجات المياه (WATER CHILLER).
ت‌- نظام رش المياه(WATER SPRAY).
2- لعدد المناطق:
وينقسم إلى:
أ‌- نظام منطقة واحدة ويخدم دور واحد
ب‌- نظام متعدد المناطق ويخدم عدة أدوار.
3- لمكان المروحة:
وينقسم إلى:
أ‌- نظام دفع خلال ملف عندما تكون المروحة قبل ملف التبريد
ب‌- نظام سحب خلال ملف عندما تكون المروحة بعد ملف التبريد.
· يفضل نظام السحب خلال الملف للحصول على سريان منتظم.
4- للأداء:
وينقسم إلى:
أ‌- نظام حجم هواء ثابت ودرجة حرارة متغيرة.
ب‌- نظام حجم الهواء المتغير ودرجة الحرارة الثابتة.

5- لمكان وحدة مناولة الهواء:
وينقسم إلى:
أ‌- نظام سطحي: تركب فوق سطح المبنى لخدمة دور واحد أو عدة أدوار سفلية.
ب‌- نظام أرضي: تركب في البدروم لخدمة عدة أدوار علوية.


----------



## ahmad_as10 (13 مايو 2007)

مميزات أنظمة الهواء الكلي؟
أ‌- بساطة التصميم والتشغيل
ب‌- انخفاض التكلفة الأولية 
ت‌- هدوء التشغيل ومركزية الصيانة

سوف نتكلم عن نظام ماء - هواء انشاء الله تعالى


----------



## wazer (15 مايو 2007)

*شكراً لك اخي الكريم*


----------



## ahmad_as10 (16 مايو 2007)

wazer قال:


> *شكراً لك اخي الكريم*


 
شكرا لك ياخي


----------



## مهندس/سيف الدين (17 مايو 2007)

[جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## bobstream (17 مايو 2007)

مشاء الله شكراا وواصل


----------



## wazer (1 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خير ونرجوا مواصلة الموضوع


----------



## يوسف محي الدين (2 يونيو 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي واقترح على الاخوة المشاركين اضافة مالديهم في ذات السياق حتى تعم الفائدة والله الموفق


----------



## د.تخطيط (2 يونيو 2007)

الف شكر أخي العزيز


----------



## ahmad_as10 (3 يونيو 2007)

سيتم اكمال الموضوع غداً بإذن الله


----------



## Alinajeeb (2 سبتمبر 2007)

Thank you :15:


----------



## فارس الاحساء (2 سبتمبر 2007)

شكراً اخوي محمد


----------



## ملكة اور (7 سبتمبر 2007)

thanx.....................


----------



## البطنان (7 سبتمبر 2007)

اضيف اليك اخي فيما يخص المستشفيات او مايسمى بالغرف النظيفة وهي غرف العمليات وغرف العناية الفائقة وغرف عمليات الحروق فان الانظمة فيها تكون باستخدام الهواء النقي اي عدم استخدام اعادة دورة الهواء المستخدم لما قد يحمله من جراثيم ويفضل استخدام الفلاتر الرملية في وحدات التكييف المركزي بالاضافة الى الفلاتر الورقية القابلة للتبديل داخل وحدات معالجة الهواء .. ولله اعلم


----------



## orapi_1 (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*التكييف المركزي*

لو سمحت يا باشمهندس عايزين النظام االمائي ربنا يبارك لك ويوفقك


----------



## بلال44 (8 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا يا استاذي العزيز على هذا الشرح .حتى وان كان مبسط تستاهل الدعاء 
مع التقدير


----------



## جمال جودة علي (9 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور يااخى


----------



## البطنان (9 سبتمبر 2007)

يضاف على ذلك اخواني فان ال diffuser المستخدم في صالة العمليات سواء كانت maijor or minor تختلف في تصميمها ومكوناتها من تلك المستخدمة في الغرف الاخرى مثل غرف المرضى او العناية الفائقة لما لها من اهمية كبيرة اثناء العمليات ويكون كونترول التحكم في درجة الحرارة وتدفق الهواء داخل غرف العمليات لان بعض العمليات تحتاج الى درجات حرارة مرتفعة نوعا ما مثل عمليات الحروق فيقوم الطبيب بتغير درجات الحرارة وفق مايراه مناسب او يستدعي المهندس المسؤول للقيام بهذه المهمة اما فتحات السحب exhust فانها تكون في اسفل الغرفة وليست في السقف والغرض من ذلك حتى لاتؤثر على سير العملية الجراحية وكذلك كي يتم سحب ما يقع على الارض من امور دقيقة مثل الخيوط او الشاش او ماشابه وفيها فلتر يتم استخراجه وتنظيفة وارجاعه الى مكانه .


----------



## المهندس الكويتي (9 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## البطنان (9 سبتمبر 2007)

جزانا واياك وحياك الله


----------



## sayed2410 (31 ديسمبر 2008)

مطلوب مهندس ميكانيكا - تخصص دراسات وتصميم في المشاريع الخاصة بالتكييف المركزي والشيلر والباكدج والإسبيلت - العمل في منطقة مكة المكرمة وجدة – المرتب جيد ومجزي خبرة من 3-5 سنوات 
الإتصال 
د / سيد التلاوي 
 مدير عام الموارد البشرية والتطوير والتدريب 
مجموعة الفؤاد للتجارة والمقاولات 
وكلاء يونيون اير بالمملكة 
Dr. Sayed Moustafa Talawy
General Director 
Human Resources Development & Training 
Al-Fouad Group Company 
Makkah AL Mukarmah
Saudi Arabia
Tel: 02-5442000 Ext118) Fax: 02-5456506

<SPAN style="mso-bookmark: _MailAutoSig">Mobile<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-no-proof: yes">:


----------



## wazer (31 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خير نرجوا تكملة الموضوع وشرح 
نظام مائي كلي
نظام مائي - هوائي


----------



## starting (8 فبراير 2009)

نرجو التكملة جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mody2006oo7 (8 فبراير 2009)

thanx man 

mohamed 

موضوع جميل


----------



## فاطمة عبد الرحمن (7 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله حيراً


----------



## issam.alhiti (7 يونيو 2010)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك اخي الكريم
هل بالامكان الحصول على ملف اكسل لحساب الكلفة التخمينية للمشروع ؟
كان لدي واحد فيه اسعار جميع المواد المطلوبة لانشاء شبكة تبريد مركزي (شللر) ولكني فقدته بعد ان فرمت الحاسبة

اخوكم عصام الهيتي


----------



## abdelsalamn (24 فبراير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيراً*


----------



## abdelsalamn (27 فبراير 2012)

*[جزاك الله خيراً*​


----------



## sultan0b (27 فبراير 2012)

شكرااااا


----------



## abdelsalamn (26 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## nofal (5 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## abdelsalamn (9 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## drmady (10 سبتمبر 2013)

بارك الله فى الجميع


----------



## يس احمد يس (10 سبتمبر 2013)

زادكم الله علما


----------



## محمد بن الموصل (10 سبتمبر 2013)

*جزاكم الله كل الخير 
على هكذا موضوع مهم 
بارك الله بالشباب *​


----------

